# Rear Window Dimensions



## ElMattMane (Jun 26, 2012)

I need some measurements for the 350z rear window/rear windshield dimensions. It would also be helpful if you knew the altima coupe rear dimensions too. I really need the 350z rear window/rear windshield dimensions though.


----------

